# The 'Guess the Film from the Synopsis' Thread



## Fez909 (Nov 4, 2012)

Transported to a surreal landscape, a young girl kills the first person she meets and then teams up with three strangers to kill again.

Nicked from Reddit


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 4, 2012)

Not particularly difficult, is it?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 4, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Not particularly difficult, is it?



It wasn't meant to be. Answer it and set your own!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2012)

Wizard of Oz


A bunch of dicks in business suits fall asleep


----------



## Reno (Nov 4, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Transported to a surreal landscape, a young girl kills the first person she meets and then teams up with three strangers to kill again.
> 
> Nicked from Reddit


 
I've made that joke ages ago here.


----------



## Sue (Nov 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> I've made that joke ages ago here.


 
I'd have included stealing from the dead too


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

No one gonna do mine then? Or are you just gonna winge?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wizard of Oz
> 
> 
> A bunch of dicks in business suits fall asleep


 
Inception


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Two cowboys go against a prehistoric life form in the desert.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Two cowboys go against a prehistoric life form in the desert.


 
Tremors?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

Tremors?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Tremors?


 
Yep, all I could think of.....


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2012)

A man dresses as a flying rodent in order to pursue a personal vendetta against the oppressed underclass of a major American conurbation.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Batman


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Two people meet at a train station. They never do anything together. Life is hard.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

titanic


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Station agent?


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2012)

A traumatised orphan escapes his routine of domestic abuse by fantasising about being granted magic powers.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

brief encounter


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Two people meet at a train station. They never do anything together. Life is hard.


_Brief Encounter_.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

Santino said:


> A traumatised orphan escapes his routine of domestic abuse by fantasising about being granted magic powers.


 
Titanic


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

A man is not very nice. he meets someone who eventually makes him nice, but before that happens, he finds himself severely tested and in all manner of strange, funny and embarrassing situations. all is well with the world and everyone is happy.


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2012)

A detective investigates a murder which turns out to be more complicated than it first appeared.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

TITANIC


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Santino said:


> A traumatised orphan escapes his routine of domestic abuse by fantasising about being granted magic powers.


 
Harry Potter


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> brief encounter





DaveCinzano said:


> _Brief Encounter_.


 
Yep


----------



## astral (Nov 5, 2012)

Santino said:


> A traumatised orphan escapes his routine of domestic abuse by fantasising about being granted magic powers.


 
Harry Potter


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A man is not very nice. he meets someone who eventually makes him nice, but before that happens, he finds himself severely tested and in all manner of strange, funny and embarrassing situations. all is well with the world and everyone is happy.


 
Scrooged?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Scrooged?


 
Titanic


*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

An author meets up with a medical entrepreneur; they fall out over an actress.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Titanic
> 
> 
> *shakes fist at sky*


 
Why are they all Titanic?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

yes


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Ship fails to deliver cargo, crew don’t get bonus


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Ship fails to deliver cargo, crew don’t get bonus


 
poseidon adventure


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Ship fails to deliver cargo, crew don’t get bonus


_Alien._


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> poseidon adventure


 
No, didn't there was a cargo on that ship


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Titanic
> 
> 
> *shakes fist at sky*


 
Groundhog Day


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Alien._


 
Yes, you found this site as well? http://www.postmodernbarney.com/2009/04/uncomfortable-plot-summaries/


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Groundhog Day


 
pfft it was Clearly Ghostbusters 2


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

Little bloke & his pals take a piece of jewellry back.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

A computer wiz takes some drugs and ends up fighting our mechanical unknown overlords.


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A man is not very nice. he meets someone who eventually makes him nice, but before that happens, he finds himself severely tested and in all manner of strange, funny and embarrassing situations. all is well with the world and everyone is happy.


Nuns on the Run?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Elderly woman fantasises about sex with artistic young man.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> Little bloke & his pals take a piece of jewellry back.


 
Temple of Doom


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Elderly woman fantasises about sex with artistic young man.


 
star wars


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> A computer wiz takes some drugs and ends up fighting our mechanical unknown overlords.


 THe Matrix


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> Little bloke & his pals take a piece of jewellry back.


lotr


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> THe Matrix


 
Yep


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> An author meets up with a medical entrepreneur; they fall out over an actress.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Yes, you found this site as well? http://www.postmodernbarney.com/2009/04/uncomfortable-plot-summaries/


No, I did not.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

An angel comes to life and immediately dies.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Lucky winner observes the torture of disturbed children


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Lucky winner observes the torture of disturbed children


 
look movies not tv shows


even if it is "jim-fix-it"


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Lucky winner observes the torture of disturbed children


charlie and the chocolate factory


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

No reference to bee's form of self defence, despite title.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> look movies not tv shows
> 
> 
> even if it is "jim-fix-it"


give up


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> No reference to bee's form of self defence, despite title.


the sting


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Two men take their girlfriends on holiday, hoping for some action. Their heads are soon turned but, after uniting to drive out a common enemy, they discover where their hearts truly lie and overcome the odds to win their sweethearts over.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> No reference to bee's form of self defence, despite title.


_The Sting_.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> An angel comes to life and immediately dies.


 
Heaven can wait?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Elderly woman fantasises about sex with artistic young man.


titanic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Heaven can wait?


No.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> look movies not tv shows
> 
> 
> even if it is "jim-fix-it"


 
No, it is a movie  Made me laugh though


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Santino said:


> Nuns on the Run?


that's two fellas, not one


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> titanic


You could at least have left that for Ax^


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> charlie and the chocolate factory


 
Yes!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Scrooged?


he meets 3 people innit


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> he meets 3 people innit


 
yeah 

Was it not Groundhog day?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Teenage delinquent purposefully fails.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> yeah
> 
> Was it not Groundhog day?


could be


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

A policeman is taught to fear gift-giving.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Failure recklessly endangers those closest to him and couple of acquaintances against local hostility, yet survives.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> A policeman is taught to fear gift-giving.


seven


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> A policeman is taught to fear gift-giving.


 
Wicker Man?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two men take their girlfriends on holiday, hoping for some action. Their heads are soon turned but, after uniting to drive out a common enemy, they discover where their hearts truly lie and overcome the odds to win their sweethearts over.


 


DaveCinzano said:


> An author meets up with a medical entrepreneur; they fall out over an actress.


not had these yet


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano's one is Misery, I think?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> could be


 
Is that a yes or a no?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> give up


 
TITANIC

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> seven


Correct


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> DaveCinzano's one is Misery, I think?


Nope


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> DaveCinzano's one is Misery, I think?


misery isn't an actress is she? and annie wilkes is a nurse, not an entrepeneur.
i think it might be the road to welville. kellogg being the entrepreneur.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

I need to watch more films.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Is that a yes or a no?


neither.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Another unsolved one:



DaveCinzano said:


> Teenage delinquent purposefully fails.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i think it might be the road to welville. kellogg being the entrepreneur.


 
Nope


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

A hairdresser is bestowed with the painful experience of sainthood


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two men take their girlfriends on holiday, hoping for some action. Their heads are soon turned but, after uniting to drive out a common enemy, they discover where their hearts truly lie and overcome the odds to win their sweethearts over.


Clue: includes an iconic scene of semi-nudity. The two main protagonists had been hoping for more...


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> A hairdresser is bestowed with the painful experience of sainthood


 
Ghost?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Ghost?


 
Nope


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

The man who wasn't there?


----------



## renegadechicken (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Clue: includes an iconic scene of semi-nudity. The two main protagonists had been hoping for more...


Broke back mountain


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

renegadechicken said:


> Broke back mountain


Nope. I say the two main protagonists, and they are, but it is something of an ensemble piece.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The man who wasn't there?



Any movie starring keenu reeves


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

A homework assignment is successfully undertaken to everyone's benefit.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> lotr


Yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two men take their girlfriends on holiday, hoping for some action. Their heads are soon turned but, after uniting to drive out a common enemy, they discover where their hearts truly lie and overcome the odds to win their sweethearts over.


that's a bit like my one from earlier. it could be any number of comedies


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

Tycoon misses sledge.


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

The tragic death of a practitioner of alternative medicene.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> Tycoon misses sledge.


citizen kane


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

A small boy makes friends with someone new in town who gets ill and then goes home.


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A small boy makes friends with someone new in town who gets ill and goes home.


ET


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> ET


Very quick.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> citizen kane


 
yep!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure?


Correct


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

comatose woman is placed in glass box by her male housemates and is sexually assaulted by an aristocrat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Rollerskating cowboys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> comatose woman is placed in glass box by her male housemates and is sexually assaulted by an aristocrat.


sleeping beauty


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> comatose woman is placed in glass box by her male housemates and is sexually assaulted by an aristocrat.


Snow White


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> The tragic death of a practitioner of alternative medicene.


Any takers for this one?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Correct


 
Most triumphant.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

correct

EDIT @ the button


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> The tragic death of a practitioner of alternative medicene.


 
Witchfinder General?


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> Witchfinder General?


No, but I see what you mean.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> Any takers for this one?


 
I can't think


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> The tragic death of a practitioner of alternative medicene.



The passion


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> A hairdresser is bestowed with the painful experience of sainthood


 
Anyone got this yet?


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> The passion


Again, very good. (Better than the one it actually is, tbh).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Anyone got this yet?


was that not the man who wasn't there?


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Anyone got this yet?


Stigmata?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> was that not the man who wasn't there?


 
No


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> The tragic death of a practitioner of alternative medicene.


i found this site, whilst looking for inspiration:
http://etmedical.com/Alien_healing.htm


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> Stigmata?


 
YEAH!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Major engineering project collapses for the second time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Major engineering project collapses for the second time.


return of the jedi


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

.


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Major engineering project collapses for the second time.


Return of the Jedi?


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> return of the jedi


*shakes fist*


----------



## the button (Nov 5, 2012)

the button said:


> The tragic death of a practitioner of alternative medicene.


Right, I'm going to have to do some work now -- it was "The Green Mile."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> return of the jedi


Correct


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

problem student destroys neighbour's car, sets dog on head teacher.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> problem student destroys neighbour's car, sets dog on head teacher.


_Ferris Bueller's Day Off_.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_.


 
yep


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Another unsolved one:


cmon dave, what's this? the teen purposely failing...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Failure recklessly endangers those closest to him and couple of acquaintances against local hostility, yet survives.


and this one?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> cmon dave, what's this? the teen purposely failing...


No takers?

It's _The Loneliness Of The Long Distance Runner_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> No takers?
> 
> It's _The Loneliness Of The Long Distance Runner_.


oh, THAT blockbuster


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, THAT blockbuster


It's a really good film.

My unsolved one, on the other hand, isn't.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> An author meets up with a medical entrepreneur; they fall out over an actress.


Anyone care to guess?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's a really good film.
> 
> My unsolved one, on the other hand, isn't.


i have never seen that. i need to remedy that very soon. haven't seen this sporting life, saturday night sunday morning, darling and cathy come home yet either


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> and this one?


 
It's Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> It's Shaun of the Dead.


Sort out your sentence structure, Teach!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Would-be novelist is amazed.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Sort out your sentence structure, Teach!


 
It was defining Lucy Davis and Dylan Moran that did for me. I included all characters, even zombies


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

US liberals have dinners with nasty people


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> US liberals have dinners with nasty people


the last supper


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

balls, too easy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Last call!



DaveCinzano said:


> An author meets up with a medical entrepreneur; they fall out over an actress.


 
BFI's 'Best British Film of the 20th Century', and won a 'Best Film' BAFTA and an Oscar for cinematography.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Successful businessman kills loads of people for fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Last call!
> 
> 
> 
> BFI's 'Best British Film of the 20th Century', and won a 'Best Film' BAFTA and an Oscar for cinematography.


ah, the third man


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Successful businessman kills loads of people for fun.


american psycho


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> ah, the third man


Correct


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> american psycho


 
Could have been, but he didn't actually kill anyone......Not that film


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Could have been, but he didn't actually kill anyone......Not that film


who didn't actually kill anyone?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> who didn't actually kill anyone?


 
The guy in American psycho...I was all in his mind wasn't it?  At the end of the film he goes back to look and finds no evidence....

But still, not the film I'm after.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> The guy in American psycho...I was all in his mind wasn't it? At the end of the film he goes back to look and finds no evidence....
> 
> But still, not the film I'm after.


it's meant to be ambiguous. but you do see him killing lots of people in the film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Imaginary man framed for non-murder.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's meant to be ambiguous. but you do see him killing lots of people in the film.


 
This one isn't ambiguous at all.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Last call!
> 
> 
> 
> BFI's 'Best British Film of the 20th Century', and won a 'Best Film' BAFTA and an Oscar for cinematography.


 
I know I will kick myself when you say it


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Imaginary man framed for non-murder.


Life of David Gray?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> ah, the third man


 


DaveCinzano said:


> Correct


 
Did read like a Strangers on a Train meeting up, rather than Harry and Holly.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Successful businessman kills loads of people for fun.


 
Falling down?>


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Falling down?>


he doesn't kill for fun. and how many is 'lots'?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Falling down?>


 
He wasn't successful, he hadn't had a job for ages.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> he doesn't kill for fun. and how many is 'lots'?


 
About 6-7 in the movie I think, but in the back story of the movie hundreds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> About 6-7 in the movie I think, but in the back story of the movie hundreds.


really? how? through his work?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> About 6-7 in the movie I think, but in the back story of the movie hundreds.


 
Oooh Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Oooh Silence of the Lambs?


 
Could have been...........but not.

Saves his daughter from his own compulsion.....


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> really? how? through his work?


 
His hobby......


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> His hobby......


what hobby? i don't remember any hobby


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what hobby? i don't remember any hobby


 
You didn't get the film yet.......


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> You didn't get the film yet.......


oh, i was talking about falling down.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Crossed wires sorry O U, falling down is not the film I'm after.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Crossed wires sorry O U, falling down is not the film I'm after.


i know!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Misunderstood recluse hounded by gang of bourgeois vigilantes following conveyancing dispute.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Truculant child gets what he deserves


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Misunderstood recluse hounded by gang of bourgeois vigilantes following conveyancing dispute.


 
I know this one.......just can't put it on my tongue.....


----------



## discokermit (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Misunderstood recluse hounded by gang of bourgeois vigilantes following conveyancing dispute.


dracula?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

discokermit said:


> dracula?


Correct


----------



## discokermit (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Correct


i cheated.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i cheated.


I gave you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Truculant child gets what he deserves


 
Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> I gave you the benefit of the doubt.


 
When was a conveyancing issue raised in a dracula film?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> When was a conveyancing issue raised in a dracula film?


right at the beginning. it's why harker goes to visit dracula


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two men take their girlfriends on holiday, hoping for some action. Their heads are soon turned but, after uniting to drive out a common enemy, they discover where their hearts truly lie and overcome the odds to win their sweethearts over.


 
Carry on camping.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> right at the beginning. it's why harker goes to visit dracula


 
Which film are we on about? I've lost count (lol) of how many have been made, I don't remember that in the book....

Any more guesses on my one yet?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Carry on camping.


Yes!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Which film are we on about? I've lost count (lol) of how many have been made, I don't remember that in the book....
> 
> Any more guesses on my one yet?


i've only read the book


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2012)

A time traveler befriends a young boy and together they team up to steal corporate technology.  Along the way they are pursued by a dangerous killer and the time traveler discovers more about the human condition.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

T2


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> T2


Yep , too easy.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

Terminator 2?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Yep , too easy.


I don't think you have got the gist of the thread.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> I gave you the benefit of the doubt.


i thought i was being crafty. i feel bad now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i thought i was being crafty. i feel bad now.


When you take credit for other people's success, the only person you are cheating is yourself.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i've only read the book


 
I don't remember conveyancing.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

I have to go to bed very soon, anyone want to take a last guess at mine....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> I don't remember conveyancing.


yeah! harker is a lawyer and is sent there by his employees to sort out a property deal with Drac


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> I have to go to bed very soon, anyone want to take a last guess at mine....


babe


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> babe


 
Mr. Brooks

Not sure how babe would have fitted into the successful business man hint....

And the daughter hint


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Useless fop's artless subterfuge is found out, but he finally gets engaged to his shallow cousin after being told who he really is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Mr. Brooks
> 
> Not sure how babe would have fitted into the successful business man hint....
> 
> And the daughter hint


i was just being facetious. 
i have never heard of a film called mr brooks.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> When you take credit for other people's success, the only person you are cheating is yourself.


i know that now.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i was just being facetious.
> i have never heard of a film called mr brooks.


 
It's quite good, worth a watch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i know that now.


So in a way, you have helped us all learn a valuable lesson. Don't focus on your misdeeds, feel proud that you came clean.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Pilot doesn't die.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pilot doesn't die.


a matter of life and death


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Second call:



DaveCinzano said:


> Rollerskating cowboys.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> So in a way, you have helped us all learn a valuable lesson. Don't focus on your misdeeds, feel proud that you came clean.


Ahhh. It's like a movie.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> a matter of life and death


Correct


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Second call:


oh i thought that was a guess.
back to the future 3?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oh i thought that was a guess.
> back to the future 3?


Nope


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

cheeky womaniser gets a bit poorly but learns nothing


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> cheeky womaniser gets a bit poorly but learns nothing


Alfie


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> cheeky womaniser gets a bit poorly but learns nothing


 
Alfie?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

mine are more Quick Quiz than Cryptic Crossword


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> mine are more Quick Quiz than Cryptic Crossword


 
I prefer them like that luv


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

a tourist to tokyo is immediately set upon by locals and destroyed


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> a tourist to tokyo is immediately set upon by locals and destroyed


Godzilla?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

too obvious


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Man visits his ex out of the blue, shags her flatmate, nicks her money, then fucks off again.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2012)

A serial-killer with memory problems goes about finding his next victim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

naked


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> naked


Yep.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> A serial-killer with memory problems goes about finding his next victim.


 
Memento


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Impulsive and environment reactive compulsive liar walks away in the end after bravura performance.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 5, 2012)

Usual Suspects


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Impulsive and environment reactive compulsive liar walks away in the end after bravura performance.


rango


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Usual Suspects


 
Bingo!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Jesus fuck who thought Warren Beatty rapping was ever a fucking good idea.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

adopted son of a thief destroys a nation of industrialised working class people


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Final chance:



DaveCinzano said:


> Rollerskating cowboys.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Jesus fuck who thought Warren Beatty rapping was ever a fucking good idea.


Bulworth


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Final chance:


 
heaven's gate


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> heaven's gate


Correct


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> adopted son of a thief destroys a nation of industrialised working class people


Great Expectations


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Correct


i also cheated


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Memento


yep

*gives up*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2012)

The black guy dies last.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Night of the living dead


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2012)

Too easy


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Norwegian warning goes unheeded.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Norwegian warning goes unheeded.


 
Let the right one in?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope. Older.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

the seventh seal.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

Young woman travels half way round the world only to be emotionally unfaithful to her absent partner with an OAP.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope. That's a tricky one you've set.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> the seventh seal.


that's swedish


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Young woman travels half way round the world only to be emotionally unfaithful to her absent partner with an OAP.


lost in translation


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Young woman travels half way round the world only to be emotionally unfaithful to her absent partner with an OAP.


 
Lost in translation?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> that's swedish


 
same thing. 

@truXta


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Norwegian warning goes unheeded.


Trollhunter


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

Lost in translation is correct.


----------



## rekil (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Norwegian warning goes unheeded.


The Thing.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

copliker said:


> The Thing.



Correct!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Man gets child to commit crimes then jump out of a plane without a parachute and later helps him free some child slaves


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

odball eccentric lures children to a secretive industrial unit. only one survives.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> odball eccentric lures children to a secretive industrial unit. only one survives.


 Battle Royale?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Man gets child to commit crimes then jump out of a plane without a parachute and later helps him free some child slaves



Temple of Doom.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Battle Royale?


 
nope!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> odball eccentric lures children to a secretive industrial unit. only one survives.


charlie and the chocolate factory again though they all survive


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> odball eccentric lures children to a secretive industrial unit. only one survives.


Charlie & the Chocolate Factory  (plus what OU said....)


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> odball eccentric lures children to a secretive industrial unit. only one survives.


 
Charlie and the chocolate factory!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Temple of Doom.


bah!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> odball eccentric lures children to a secretive industrial unit. only one survives.


 
charlie and the chocolate factory





*shakes fist at spawny*


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> charlie and the chocolate factory again though they all survive


 
yes.... dammit, i'd forgotten they survived. do they die in the book?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Accidental leak of government shame shared with everyone through cowboys in space.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Brainwashing cures violence, or does it?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

Clockwork Orange


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

OK, back in the ring...

endangered species sacrifice themselves defending their queen and her young from hostile  invaders.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Clockwork Orange


 
yup


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> OK, back in the ring...
> 
> endangered species sacrifice themselves defending their queen and her young from hostile  invaders.



Aliens


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> yes.... dammit, i'd forgotten they survived. do they die in the book?


no


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Accidental leak of government shame shared with everyone through cowboys in space.


Serenity


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> OK, back in the ring...
> 
> endangered species sacrifice themselves defending their queen and her young from hostile invaders.


Aliens


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> yes.... dammit, i'd forgotten they survived. do they die in the book?


 
nah just become altered

burtons take on it was pretty much spot on for what happens to each kid


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Taxi driver loses license and kills someone.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Aliens


 
yep!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Taxi driver loses license and kills someone.


 
Taxi driver


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> nah just become altered
> 
> burtons take on it was pretty much spot on for what happens to each kid


they get taken off to be 'unaltered' - mike gets stretched, violet get dejuiced, etc


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Taxi driver



Nope.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 5, 2012)

Snitch ruins ambitious prison break


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> they get taken off to be 'unaltered' - mike gets stretched, violet get dejuiced, etc


 
have you read the book?

he sees them from the glass elovator


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> have you read the book?
> 
> he sees them from the glass elovator


i was talking about the book.
can't remember what happens to veruca salt after she falls down a rubbish shaft


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi has me stumped


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Taxi driver loses license and kills someone.


 
Fifth Element?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

To OU

In the book

She leaves covered in trash,
Mike leaves thin
Violet leave violet
And the german leaves chewing his arm as its tasty


Along with the van containing the chocolate


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fifth Element?



Nope. Clue: public transit plays key role in climax of the film.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Nope. Clue: public transit plays key role in climax of the film.


Subway


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2012)

Taxi driver


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Its got a hitman in too.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Nope


 
Kontrol?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Its got a hitman in too.


 
Leon?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

It's Collateral


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Just for that you deserve a possibly obscure one.

Car crash causes penis drill


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 5, 2012)

Too obscure I guess


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmmm, was thinking Crash - but penis drill? Nah, lost me.


----------



## Random (Nov 5, 2012)

Misery?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

Tetsuo


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2012)

A man's frustration with his furniture inexplicably leads him to move into a squat with some men in dirty vests, at least one of whom is imaginary.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> A man's frustration with his furniture inexplicably leads him to move into a squat with some men in dirty vests, at least one of whom is imaginary.



Fight club.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Four well respected actors noncily groom a girl while trying to keep her away from satan.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Four well respected actors noncily groom a girl while trying to keep her away from satan.


 
It's so nearly Wizard of Oz again....


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Has similar fantasy world elements.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> odball eccentric lures children to a secretive industrial unit. only one survives.


 
charlie and the chocolate factory! 

Oh, there are two more pages after this.  I'm not going to be first am I?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Four well respected actors noncily groom a girl while trying to keep her away from satan.


 

four men and a little lady


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

Guy gets girl, guy leaves girl, guy comes back again, guy loses girl, guy dies, guy gets girl


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> four men and a little lady



Nope. Four actors, one character.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

Tom Cruise sets off to rescue a young woman who is afraid of the dark.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Guy gets girl, guy leaves girl, guy comes back again, guy loses girl, guy dies, guy gets girl


Ghost


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

Small girl inadvertently threatens to take out the power supply of a whole city leading to the downfall of a powerful figure and the restructuring of child services.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Just for that you deserve a possibly obscure one.
> 
> Car crash causes penis drill


Tetsuo


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

Man reads book then goes for a walk


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Tom Cruise sets off to rescue a young woman who is afraid of the dark.


 
eyes wide shut?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Ghost


Nope


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

In an act of class warfare par excallance the hero takes a concussed socialite and makes her his slattern, helpmeet and bedslave.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> eyes wide shut?


 


No.

Brian Ferry is connected.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> In an act of class warfare par excallance the hero takes a concussed socialite and makes her his slattern, helpmeet and bedslave.


 
Overboard?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

spot on


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

Man gets shot and dies and wonders why everyone spends the rest of the film ignoring him.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> In an act of class warfare par excallance the hero takes a concussed socialite and makes her his slattern, helpmeet and bedslave.


Overboard?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Man gets shot and dies and wonders why everyone spends the rest of the film ignoring him.


6th sense, but too easy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

Village in the past is actually in the present.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Man gets shot and dies and wonders why everyone spends the rest of the film ignoring him.


 
Sixth Sense.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Village in the past is actually in the present.


 
Brigadoon!

If it's not it should be.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Nope


It was a bad guess tbh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

emanymton said:


> 6th sense, but too easy


Oh you want a hard one?

Family die in a car crash and spend the rest of the film figuring out they are dead on a metaphorical never ending darkened road.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh you want a hard one?
> 
> Family die in a car crash and spend the rest of the film figuring out they are dead on a metaphorical never ending darkened road.


National Lampoon's European Vacation. Starring Chevy Chase


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Man reads book then goes for a walk


Well?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh you want a hard one?
> 
> Family die in a car crash and spend the rest of the film figuring out they are dead on a metaphorical never ending darkened road.


Nah too hard balance please balance


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

I want to say Forrest Gump but I'm not sure he read a book and he went for a run. 

Forrest Gump?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> It was a bad guess tbh


There is a giant rat in there as well if it helps


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

Another easy one. 

Man is crucified then spends the next three hours killing everyone he sees throughout the whole of history, the present and the future.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I want to say Forrest Gump but I'm not sure he read a book and he went for a run.
> 
> Forrest Gump?


No.

Man reads book, goes for walk. Reads book again...


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Small girl inadvertently threatens to take out the power supply of a whole city leading to the downfall/death of a powerful figure and the restructuring of child services.


And this one?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Another easy one.
> 
> Man is crucified then spends the next three hours killing everyone he sees throughout the whole of history, the present and the future.


Forrest Gump


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

Terminator? 


I shouldn't guess, really, I never watch films.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Forrest Gump


IZO


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Village in the past is actually in the present.



The Village by Shymalan.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Four well respected actors noncily groom a girl while trying to keep her away from satan.


This one was bugging me so I cheated, and I am still not sure *but*_*The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus*_


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2012)

emanymton said:


> This one was bugging me so I cheated, and I am still not sure but _*The Imaginarium of Doctor Who*_



Parnassus, and yeah. What did you google, out of interest?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

Sod knows where who came from I think swiftkey auto corrected for me.
Found this wikipedia page


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 5, 2012)

A peeping tom falls in with a bad crowd and is criticised for his taste in beer.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Guy gets girl, guy leaves girl, guy comes back again, guy loses girl, guy dies, guy gets girl


I am off in a bit so on the of chance someone is wondering this was 'the Princes bride'


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Man reads book, goes for walk. Reads book again...


 
The clues are there....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> The clues are there....


Man Book Walk Book?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

Comedian goes to war, doesn't kill anyone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Man Book Walk Book?


No. Nearly, though


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Comedian goes to war, doesn't kill anyone.


 
Good Morning Vietnam?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

Nobody got mine.  

It was Legend.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Nobody got mine.
> 
> It was Legend.


what was the clue?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 5, 2012)

There were two.  Go back and look.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i also cheated


You disgust me


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

was that the noncey satan one?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> Good Morning Vietnam?


No.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 5, 2012)

End of days? ^

Woman dies.  Or does she?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Unexpectedly found not guilty.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> And this one?


 
Poltergeist


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Unexpectedly found not guilty.


My Cousin Vinny


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Student calls forth a murderous soul which shall be called thrice.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> My Cousin Vinny


Nope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Student calls forth a murderous soul which shall be called thrice.


_Candyman_


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Candyman_


he had to be called five times didn't he?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> he had to be called five times didn't he?


Plenty have got there precises wrong. Worth a punt.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Candyman_


 
yes




Orang Utan said:


> he had to be called five times didn't he?


 

Did he?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Ithangyew.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry yes it is five time (according to IBDb).
Still you got it though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey, I'm not complaining


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2012)

Dowdy women is sent away to find herself and aboard a ship finds both herself and a love she cannot have.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Poltergeist


 
Nope!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Unexpectedly found not guilty.


12 Angry Men


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Unorthodox Italian adoption goes awry.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> 12 Angry Men


Correct


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 5, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Tom Cruise sets off to rescue a young woman who is afraid of the dark.


Legend.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 5, 2012)

A mom-to-be has to decide between two different men, her choices affects all those around her.

(oops I said mom)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Weasel-draining cuts short promising athletics career.


----------



## Thora (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Unorthodox Italian adoption goes awry.


The Omen


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Thora said:


> The Omen


Correct


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Unexpectedly found not guilty.


A Few Good Men

Eta oh hadn't reloaded page

My drugs trial at Isleworth?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2012)

Come on I've given three separate synopses, all unsolved. Sort it out!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

Schoolchildren supplant reputedly homicidal procurer.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Come on I've given three separate synopses, all unsolved. Sort it out!


Recap please


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Comedian goes to war, doesn't kill anyone.


 
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

Last chance:



DaveCinzano said:


> Would-be novelist is amazed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

Middle-aged man reminisces about corpse.


----------



## rekil (Nov 6, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Would-be novelist is amazed.


The Shining.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2012)

After spending a bit too much time in a shed with an eccentric older gentleman, a teenage boy gets hit on by his own mother then tells his dad to beat him up in public.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Full Metal Jacket


Good man


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> After spending a bit too much time in a shed with an eccentric older gentleman, a teenage boy gets hit on by his own mother then tells his dad to beat him up in public.


The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Man reads book, goes for walk. Reads book again...


 
It's about a book ffs


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Middle-aged man reminisces about corpse.


 
they've not made a film of Savile's life already?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> It's about a book ffs


 
The Reader?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Small girl inadvertently threatens to take out the power supply of a whole city leading to the downfall of a powerful figure and the restructuring of child services.


 
Monsters Inc, people!


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Middle-aged man reminisces about corpse.


Psycho


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> The Empire Strikes Back


 
A good guess but no.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> After spending a bit too much time in a shed with an eccentric older gentleman, a teenage boy gets hit on by his own mother then tells his dad to beat him up in public.


 
Back to the Future!


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 6, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> After spending a bit too much time in a shed with an eccentric older gentleman, a teenage boy gets hit on by his own mother then tells his dad to beat him up in public.



Back to the future


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

copliker said:


> The Shining.


Correct


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

belboid said:


> Psycho


Nope


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Back to the Future!


 
Bingo


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Middle-aged man reminisces about corpse.


 
It's _Stand By Me_.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 6, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Legend.


 
Correct.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2012)

Mine was the Book Of Eli


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

Juvenile turns vigilante, dishing out punishment to criminals before bringing them to justice.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 6, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Juvenile turns vigilante, dishing out punishment to criminals before bringing them to justice.


 
Home Alone


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 6, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Imaginary man framed for non-murder.


 
Late to the party, but it doesn't look like anyone got this one

North by Northwest?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Home Alone


 
Yep!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

Doctor murders his neighbours and when they come for revenge, kills himself.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 6, 2012)

Senior religious figure has one-nighter with young newlywed.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 6, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Doctor murders his neighbours and when they come for revenge, kills himself.


 
I am Legend?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> I am Legend?


Yep


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Late to the party, but it doesn't look like anyone got this one
> 
> North by Northwest?


Correct!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

Child's mother is killed. Child grows up, falls in love with childhood friend, nearly dies.


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Child's mother is killed. Child grows up, falls in love with childhood friend, nearly dies.


Conan the Barbarian


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 6, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Child's mother is killed. Child grows up, falls in love with childhood friend, nearly dies.


 
Batman Begins?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

Random said:


> Conan the Barbarian


Nope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Batman Begins?


Nope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2012)

Man leaves career in performing arts to reluctantly assist in furthering medicine.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 6, 2012)

Flamboyant sailor is hounded and attacked by feral youths until his timely demise.


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Flamboyant sailor is hounded and attacked by feral youths until his timely demise.


Peter pan?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Flamboyant sailor is hounded and attacked by feral youths until his timely demise.


 

Peter Pan


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 6, 2012)

Correctamundo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Aristo enlists drug-addicted desert warriors to pursue his hatred of gingers


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 6, 2012)

Dune


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2012)

An orphaned shipwreck survivor tries to escape from the military.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Random said:


> An orphaned shipwreck survivor tries to escape from the military.


 
Acts of the Apostles


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Acts of the Apostles


Never even heard of it


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 6, 2012)

Give us another clue.


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2012)

The hostiles chasing this lone infant pursue it through a vast spaceship, over 200m long.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

Random said:


> The hostiles chasing this lone infant pursue it through a vast spaceship, over 200m long.


Aliens?


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Aliens?


Come on!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2012)

Random said:


> Come on!


Alien 3?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 6, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Dune


 
bit close to home for you that one


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 6, 2012)

Not really. They're of both Finnish and Russian stock iirc.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 6, 2012)

Some men compete to see who can wear the shiniest suit, presumably because it's easier to wipe tomato sauce off than a matt weave.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

Random said:


> Come on!


 


Alien: Resurrection?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 6, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> Some men compete to see who can wear the shiniest suit, presumably because it's easier to wipe tomato sauce off than a matt weave.


What?

Come on!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> Some men compete to see who can wear the shiniest suit, presumably because it's easier to wipe tomato sauce off than a matt weave.


 

Goodfellas


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 7, 2012)

Bunch of friends go for a walk and end up losing some important stuff


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2012)

you and your walking.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 7, 2012)

More rambling than just walking, quimbo


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2012)

A Cry in the Dark.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

What is it Random?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Electrician with poor parenting skills turns out to be less mad than initially thought.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2012)

a road traffic acident causes the driver to totally lose his shit  and  go on a massive rampage  much to his freinds horror


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Polish claustrophobic eventually takes cruise to Sweden, despite problems along the way.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2012)

a computer prgrame tries to seduce a woman


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2012)

European gentleman decides to go to England.  is chased back home by locals.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> a computer prgrame tries to seduce a woman


 
Demon Seed?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> European gentleman decides to go to England. is chased back home by locals.


_Dracula_?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Demon Seed?


not quite


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Any takers?



DaveCinzano said:


> Man leaves career in performing arts to reluctantly assist in furthering medicine.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Dracula_?


 
bravo

i was goping to go  with   tourists visits whiby to taste local colour


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone?



DaveCinzano said:


> Child's mother is killed. Child grows up, falls in love with childhood friend, nearly dies.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Any takers?


 
that deaedful robin williams one?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that deaedful robin williams one?


No, it's a good'un, and RW features nowhere.


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

Benjamin Button? I 'nearly died' of boredom so I turned it off 20 minutes before the end so have no idea if he 'nearly died.'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> Benjamin Button? I 'nearly died' of boredom so I turned it off 20 minutes before the end so have no idea if he 'nearly died.'


Nope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Final call:



DaveCinzano said:


> Child's mother is killed. Child grows up, falls in love with childhood friend, nearly dies.


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

Is it based on a buke?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, and a book many hold dear.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 7, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Final call:


 
Is it Bambi by any chance?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Is it Bambi by any chance?


Correct


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

A bloke ruffles his feathers after getting transported to a parallel universe.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Masters of the Universe?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> A bloke ruffles his feathers after getting transported to a parallel universe.


_Howard The Duck_


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Masters of the Universe?


 
Nope.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Howard The Duck_


 
Correct.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Dr Jenning: '_Power.'_


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2012)

Elderly criminal utilises pieces of string to perve on a beautiful woman in the name of 'training'.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> a road traffic acident causes the driver to totally lose his shit and go on a massive rampage much to his freinds horror


 
Falling Down?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2012)

no


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2012)

Changing Lanes?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Elderly criminal utilises pieces of string to perve on a beautiful woman in the name of 'training'.


Entrapment. 
I haven't even seen it!


----------



## emanymton (Nov 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Entrapment.
> I haven't even seen it!


4 minutes you beat me to it by 4 minutes!


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Entrapment.
> I haven't even seen it!



Yup.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

James, Ratso and Jeanie's brother heist some water.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Man leaves career in performing arts to reluctantly assist in furthering medicine.


 
No?

It's _The Elephant Man_.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 7, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Goodfellas


 
Yep.  Extra point because DexterTCN clearly thought it couldn't be done!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 7, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> Yep. Extra point because DexterTCN clearly thought it couldn't be done!


It's my fault you're all fucking weird?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Polish claustrophobic eventually takes cruise to Sweden, despite problems along the way.


 
Great Escape


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Great Escape


Correct


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 9, 2012)

Suspected paedo in vest redeems himself.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> Suspected paedo in vest redeems himself.


No women - no kids: _Leon_


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 9, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Changing Lanes?


no


----------

